# Best dual shaft Alpine??



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Building a 66 Chevelle. Don't want to chop up the dash so I want a two knobber. What was the best one made.? Were they available with F/R/Sub RCA's? Is there a piggy back unit that I can make it bluetooth compatible?

Lol..thanks guys


----------



## Angus Young (Feb 3, 2012)

7269 Maybe... Love the original green theme and classic looks..


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Is there anyone that is/or capable of modifying these so you can make it bluetooth ready/or aux in and have 3 sets or pre-outs? 3 is ideal ..but 2 would work


----------



## 6262ms3 (Feb 27, 2008)

If you're wanting modern features in a classic chassis, maybe something like this would be an alternative?
https://www.classiccarstereos.com/custom-autosound-usa-740-classic-car-radio-with-bluetooth.html
Edit: That site has another model that is a Chevy OE replica with modern features:
https://www.classiccarstereos.com/1966-chevelle-radio.html


----------



## calponte (May 25, 2007)

Absolutely what I'm looking for.. only problem is I'm in love with the CoCo...jk.. but I'm in love with the Alpine Green. Nothing is cooler than that. 

I wonder if they can take an old alpine two know and turn it into something that works like modern? hmmm


----------

